
Tardigrades are now on the moon thanks to a crashed Israeli spacecraft? - gilad
https://www.cnet.com/news/tardigrades-are-now-on-moon-thanks-to-crashed-israeli-spacecraft-water-bears/
======
bhouston
Is there are global policy to introducing foreign life to other planets? Can
anyone do anything terraforming or specified introduction they want? It is
very likely we can introduce single cell organisms to at least a few planets
or moons in the solar system and they would take, if not at the surface but
maybe underground.

~~~
jdsully
The moon is a category II body, with the only requirement being potential
contamination must be documented. This is an area that has been covered by
international treaties since the late 60s.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planetary_protection](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planetary_protection)

~~~
skosch
Huh? The Wikipedia article you linked puts the moon into

> Unrestricted Category V: “Earth-return missions from bodies deemed by
> scientific opinion to have no indigenous life forms.”

~~~
Someone
According that Wikipedia page, COSPAR defined two categorization systems, one
for missions, one for celestial bodies.

In their ‘wisdom’, they decided to use Roman numerals I through V for both.

Missions to the moon fall in mission category II, but the moon itself falls in
target category V (more precisely _unrestricted_ category V)

------
Bizarro
Freaking CNET....battling my ad-blockers, not giving up though. I don't even
want to see that mess in console. The whole site is just a disaster, slowing
to a crawl, as it tries to inject every freaking script known to man on the
page.

~~~
craftyguy
Looks pretty great to me with javascript disabled.

------
pjbk
It wouldn't surprise me if some day we discover they were there before us,
anyway.

~~~
weare138
There probably was alot of things in alot of places before us...

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panspermia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panspermia)

------
dnjdrbdhdbs
Now any finding of life on the moon is subject to confusion over whether it
was actually from this crash.

~~~
7402
Yea, well there's also a few dozen bags of astronaut poop on the moon. Might
be some bugs in that, too.

[https://www.vox.com/science-and-
health/2019/3/22/18236125/ap...](https://www.vox.com/science-and-
health/2019/3/22/18236125/apollo-moon-poop-mars-science)

------
pipingdog
Reminder: Beresheet means In The Beginning and is the title of the book of
Genesis in Hebrew.

------
ryanthedev
Haven't they ever watched Jurassic Park? Life finds a way. Hehehe.

